# Significance of God's provision in Gen 1 and Gen 7



## sotzo (Jun 13, 2007)

In Genesis 1, we read:

28 God blessed them and said to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number; fill the earth and subdue it. Rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air and over every living creature that moves on the ground." 

29 Then God said, "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food. 30 And to all the beasts of the earth and all the birds of the air and all the creatures that move on the ground—everything that has the breath of life in it—I give every green plant for food." And it was so. 

Then, following the flood in Genesis 9, we read:

1 Then God blessed Noah and his sons, saying to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the earth. 2 The fear and dread of you will fall upon all the beasts of the earth and all the birds of the air, upon every creature that moves along the ground, and upon all the fish of the sea; they are given into your hands. 3 Everything that lives and moves will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything. 
4 "But you must not eat meat that has its lifeblood still in it. 5 And for your lifeblood I will surely demand an accounting. I will demand an accounting from every animal. And from each man, too, I will demand an accounting for the life of his fellow man. 

6 "Whoever sheds the blood of man, 
by man shall his blood be shed; 
for in the image of God 
has God made man. 

7 As for you, be fruitful and increase in number; multiply on the earth and increase upon it." 


Apart from the obvious parallels here, I'm trying to work through the differences as well, specifically:

1. Does God now give meat rather than just plant life for food (as He did in Gen 1) because sin is a reality and so death for the purpose of sustaining man is good? 

2. Why does God require animals to give account for taking life as he does man? (see vs. 5 above).

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2007)

sotzo said:


> 1. Does God now give meat rather than just plant life for food (as He did in Gen 1) because sin is a reality and so death for the purpose of sustaining man is good?
> 
> 2. Why does God require animals to give account for taking life as he does man? (see vs. 5 above).
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!



1. I've wondered about that one too. The giving of meat for food doesn't happen until after the flood. So what you've mentioned sounds very possible.

2. In either case, whether an animal or another person, the taking of a human life is in reality the murdering of one who is an image bearer of God...a serious action deserving a serious consequence. Sadly the general consensus in today's society is that man is simply a more evolved species essentially no different than any other animal on the planet, when in fact man has been gifted a much more dignified place in the order of creation, particular as the only one of God's creatures made in His image.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 13, 2007)

It provides for the killing of rogue animals that attack people. These creatures are usually found, upon examination, to have something radically wrong with them anyway.


----------



## sotzo (Jun 13, 2007)

turmeric said:


> It provides for the killing of rogue animals that attack people. These creatures are usually found, upon examination, to have something radically wrong with them anyway.



This is interesting because it seems to indicate that it is the death of the image bearer that is the primary issue rather than the intent, motive or even culpability of the killer. (Obviously, an animal does not know the significance of killing a man as another man would.)

If this is a correct exegesis, would we then say the Bible teaches the death penalty for a murderer regardless of an insanity plea, mental status of the killer, etc? Whichever the answer, does one's position on theonomy govern the exegesis of this passage ultimately?


----------

